# Rodeo



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I like all the speed events but my favorite is the saddle bronc. That is the only roughstock event that still has a basis in history. Plus, I really like the Etbauers. Robert bought a horse from my brother several years ago.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

I also like saddle bronc and bareback but my fav is calf roping. Those horses are so talented : ) Oh I guess i need to be more politically correct "tie down roping". LOL


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Who's politically correct anymore. I still call it calf-roping. I still say bull-doggin too. 

And I agree, some of those horses are really nice. I like the ones that don't need the jerk line used on them best.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

No doubt. I still call it calf roping and bull doggin : ) My cousins bull dog. My dad team ropes and I used to break away, run barrels and team rope. Hopefully going to be able to get back into it again soon at least the barrels and break away: )


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

I like the bronc events. They seem to be more hard to stay on then the bull events. Team roping has always been a goal of mine and I could watch it all day :-D.


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Do you mean favorite event to watch or participate in? 
I like to WATCH the rough stock events, especially saddle bronc. The calf roping is cool too. I do also like to watch bull doggin (lol I say that too). It just amazes me that they can fall off their horse like that and not kill themselves. lol
I like to PARTICIPATE in barrels and breakaway roping. At least I'm trying to anyway.


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

drill team...at least its at the beginning of some rodeos...so if it counts...then drill team definitly


----------



## jessetjames (Mar 24, 2009)

i enjoy team roping bronc busting ect barrels poles bull riding ect. team penning is alright depending if the peeps doing it are good enough. if its a ranch rodeo Wild cow milking is really funny to watch LOL


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

My favorite event is either poles or barrels. I love speed and it is even more fun making all those crazy turns. My second favorite is bull riding. I have only done it a few times, but it is so exhilerating.

My least favorite is flags. It just seems so boring to me.


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

my fav is barrel racing. when im riding its a thrill i cannot explain

my least fav is the wild cow milking bc the way they take those poor cows down is heartless. at one of the past rodeos a cow went almost unconscious from being choked, and everybody clapped at the end.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

My favorite are any of the riding events: Calf roping, break away roping, team roping, steer wrestling, barrels, etc.

I'm not a fan of roughstock (Bulls, broncs) though. Just not my thing


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

barrels and key hole


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

most of them,i like all but if I had to pick a favorite, it would be calf roping.

and my least favorite was bull riding. But if that rodeo has cutting in it, that would be my favorite.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

I've never been to a rodeo with cutting, key hole, flag etc... I do like watching team penning as long as the folks know what they are doing lol.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I've never seen a rodeo with team penning/sorting but they have them once a week here...I'm hoping to start trailering my horse over and competing. We used to do it and it's a bunch of fun.


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

I like to do barrels. But I love bullriders haha the thats pretty fun to watch to :]


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

The only rodeos that I have seen cutting as an event were high school rodeos.


----------



## mybabysewanka (Feb 15, 2009)

Barrel racing it's not only fun to do it's a blast to watch, and I love watching bull riding I have always been into that, had a friend that was a bull rider it was cool to go watch him ride.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree : ) Except the bull riding. I hate watching that. Scares me.... I usually close my eyes if they get hung up or anything lol.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

For riding...I'll have to choose barrels of course. But to watch, I really enjoy the roping events. There's nothing better than watching a good roping horse do his thing.


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

horseoffire said:


> barrels and key hole


Generally speaking, key hole is a western games event and not rodeo.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Bulls, Saddle Bronc & Bareback


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

The rodeos here in Oregon mainly consist of barrels, team roping, tie-down roping, breakaway roping, bull-doggin, bulls, and broncs. I've never seen a rodeo with cutting, penning, or any other gaming events (keyhole, flags, poles, etc...) here before.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

randiekay215 said:


> The rodeos here in Oregon mainly consist of barrels, team roping, tie-down roping, breakaway roping, bull-doggin, bulls, and broncs. I've never seen a rodeo with cutting, penning, or any other gaming events (keyhole, flags, poles, etc...) here before.


Ranch rodeos can have different events from a PRCA sanctioned rodeo.


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

mls said:


> Ranch rodeos can have different events from a PRCA sanctioned rodeo.


 
I understand that.  You're totally right. I guess I was just getting at the fact that I've never been to a rodeo in Oregon with those other events.....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

randiekay215 said:


> The rodeos here in Oregon mainly consist of barrels, team roping, tie-down roping, breakaway roping, bull-doggin, bulls, and broncs.


 Yep, that is what regular rodeos here are as well along with poles sometimes. However, ranch rodeos have the wild cow milking, team penning, calf branding, sometimes cutting and team doctoring (which is nearly the same as team roping except the header has to get off his horse and mark the cow with a grease marker), and the wild horse race. I have never even heard of keyhole and don't know what that is.


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Yep, that is what regular rodeos here are as well along with poles sometimes. However, ranch rodeos have the wild cow milking, team penning, calf branding, sometimes cutting and team doctoring (which is nearly the same as team roping except the header has to get off his horse and mark the cow with a grease marker), and the wild horse race. I have never even heard of keyhole and don't know what that is.


 

I have been to one rodeo where they did the wild horse race and the cow milking. But those are the only other events that I've seen here. And keyhole is a speed/agility event really. The rider runs the horse to the opposite/adjacent end of the arena into an opening shaped like a giant keyhole. The rider must run the horse in, turn it around without hitting the barrier or touching the chalk (whichever way they have marked the keyhole pattern with) and run back out. At least that's how I've always seen it done and done it myself. Kinda neat really. Its hard when you have a squirrely horse. lol :lol:


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

I love my barrel racing mostly praticpating lol but i love to watch it and then the roping calf and team and at the local rodeos break away and then bull dogging i dont mind the roughstock event i have just had to many people im close to get hurt doing them so it can be hard at time to watch but what strength those men must have to crawl on a bucking animal


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Alllll of it!


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

As a rodeo queen, I have to be diplomatic and say I love ALL of it!!
(And I really do! lol)


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

Just curious, I am from MN, are you queen for a specific rodeo, or Miss Rodeo WI?


----------



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

Barrel racing of course!! Im a barrel junkie so watching the pros is one of my favorites... and bull riding... Just because I know a lot of the guys (mainly on the Turqouise Circuit) and I get to be back there with them and help run the bulls...


----------



## Roxanneify (Jul 21, 2009)

My most favorite, and least favorite, has to be bullriding. My brother and cousins do it, and so many of my friends I've grown up with do it. It's just really awesome to watch, and I love being able to understand almost every little thing that goes on when they are riding or even in the chute. My brother wanted me to know as much as I could possibly about it, and he taught me alot, lol. I've even ridden a few times at a practice pen. They have alot of heart to do that, though. The obvious reason it's my least favorite is that I've seen my brother break his legs, back, neck, arms, and more while riding, and I have seen so many other people I'm close to get hurt as well.

And, Smrobs, I am a big fan of the Etbauers. It's common to hear "Ride for (or like) Billy Etbauer, boy!" around here.


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime (Jul 6, 2009)

Many moons ago, I used to do barrel racing. Fun, but my horse got to be nuts like they sometimes do.

If I had been a man, I think I'd have liked to have done bulldogging. I think that would have been a blast. 

I love to watch the PBR bull riding. Those guys are super athletic and tough as nails. I'm sorry Guillermo is not having a good run this year. I'd love to be able to go to the PBR finals in Las Vegas.

We have local rodeos every weekend. I've seen every single kid getting bucked off bulls (and baby bulls to boot). I guess they have to start somewhere, but it is not very exciting when they fall off just coming out of the gate.

One of the funniest things in rodeo is mutton bustin'.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ Haha, I love the mutton bustin'. I did it once when I was younger but didn't really like to participate, more fun to watch. That is how a lot of bronc riders get started around here, they do the muttons when they are little then move up to the donkey riding, then move on up to the broncs as they get older.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Most favorite is reining and mutton busting. I don't think I have a least favorite per se, just some that I don't enjoy quite as much as others. Sometimes my big soft heart feels bad for the roping calves :lol:


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

NewHeart said:


> Just curious, I am from MN, are you queen for a specific rodeo, or Miss Rodeo WI?


I was queen of the St. Croix Valley Rodeo (PRCA)


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

My favourites are barrels and bulldogging! I wish I was strong enough to bulldog. But I think you have to be a man to compete anyway lol.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Even if I were a man, I don't think I could steer wrestle. I like to stay ON my horse lol


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

^^ that remains me, I was in High school and at the state fair. I was having breakfast. I along with some friends ran into the fromer Rodeo coach at Murray State Unversity. And he suggested if I want to compete, steerwrestling was the event for me. I didn't own a horse at the time. I thought it was funny at the time. And the ideal of leaving a prefectly good horse for the neck of a steer seems weird.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ I understand completely. LOL. I prefer a good horse and if I want the steer on the ground, I will rope it. ;p

None of my horses would work for bulldogging anyway. I teach mine to stop when I go to get off. They would make better calf roping horses.


----------



## Roxanneify (Jul 21, 2009)

Steer wrestling horses are generally crazy. >.> I had one that I didn't even know was an ex-steer dogger till one of the cowboys that was working cows for us recognized him. He wouldn't stop for nothing.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ Yeah, its so sad that more of those men don't take the time to train their horses to be calm. They just get on them, yank them into position in the box, spur them to keep up with the steer, and don't ever do anything else on them. They treat them the same way during practice.  I love nothing more than a horse that will walk up to the start of a barrel pattern, or walk calmly into the box and stand until the chute opens.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

My favorite event is the saddle bronc riding and my two least favorite events are the bull riding and the barrel racing. I don't like bull riding because most of the time the ride last about 3 seconds and looks awfull. The barrel racing at all but the very top levels is brutal on the horses and damages more good horses than any other event. Amature barrel racers rarely know how to ride and spur the crap out of their horses from one end of the arena to the other and back. It's no wonder they are all wired up when they go in. It also makes no sense to spur a horse in the belly when you want it to stretch out and run fast. Spurring shortens the stride and slows the horse. OK thats the end of my rant.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

i totally agree with smrobs, kentucky, and spastic dove, i like STAYING ON my horse( ive always seen coming off at high speeds as a very BAD thing especially if i am unlucky enough to land on an animal or person!! lol, my attampt at a joke..) but i do like watching the cow events, though a feel really bad for the cows.... im not a bronc fan but its because i always see broncs that are skinny, abused, and have terrible feet... i love love love bulls! nothin like seein a burly cowboy gettin his butt kicked by some beef!


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

My favorite to do is probably barrels, flags and keyhole, but I like most of them.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I have yet to see a skinny bronc at any of the rodeos out here (PRCA)...Its weird to me that you see them. Are they at smaller/unsanctioned rodeos?
Kevinshorses, I am a barrel racer, and I feel your pain. Even at the big rodeos, somehow I wonder what the hell those girls are doing riding a horse. I have a love-hate relationship with barrels lol


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

The only thing I like about rodeos is the barrel racing..

The rest is animal cruelty


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

^ 
I was waiting for that to happen. :roll:


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

??????


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

HL, she means that every topic about rodeos eventually ends up as a debate where some people shout about how horribly the animals are treated and others say that everything's okay and they are born to do it. People pick a side and then the battle begins. 

Let's please not turn this into one of those threads.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm sorry, but thats the way I feel about it.. I just don't get why people actually enjoy watching helpless animals suffer


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Fair enough. The way I feel about it is that none of the animals suffer. If you don't like Rodeo, that's fine, but this thread is supposed to be about what we like about the sport.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I know.. but I just can't stand how many people enjoy something like this..

read this:
Rodeo Cruelty

there are tons of other sites with info. as well


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Seriously, let's not turn this into a debate. I could make plenty of arguments of any horse sport being cruel. 

I have said that I don't think calf roping can be safe for the calf, but the other events are not cruel as a general rule. I think every person who has rodeoed has heard the arguments of how we abuse our animals, but it's actually quite the opposite. 
I rodeo, I am not cruel to my animals. 

I respect your opinion, I really do, but can we not make this thread turn into an argument like every other rodeo thread?


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Team roping and bull riding


----------



## Skeeter9 (Sep 3, 2009)

Me too, BackInTheSaddle. Team Roping and Bull Riding!!! Of course, I love all of the events, but these 2 are my favorites.


----------



## BarrelBaby98 (Aug 16, 2009)

I like Barrel Racing and Bullriding!!!!!!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I find it funny that the ones who say "it's cruel!" have usually never been to rodeos, hung out with rodeo people, or done rodeo themselves.

I trust the info of people have been "behind the scenes" for years over the people who say it's abuse just because the animals aren't treated like fragile china in the part that THEY see


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

actually, fyi..
I have been to a few rodeos in my lifetime.
I hated them. They were outrageous.

The calf-roping was my least favorite.. they throw a rope around a little calf's neck, and yank on it. The cow falls onto the ground, and lots of them break legs/necks doing it.

Calves were running for their lives, terrified, innocent little creatures, that we torture for our own entertainment..
the thing that stumps me.. is how in this world, are there so many people wanting to watch that!??

The bronc riding, and bull riding, is horrible as well. They put a veryvery tight strap around the spot just where the top of the legs are, where it is their sensitive spot.

It is so unbearable, that the horses have to buck.

I have watched a video on youtube, where one horse wouldn't buck, they took her back in, and kicked her and punched her.. but she still wouldn't...

poor animals..  they are such friendly creatures, but people feel they have to make a disgrace out of them 

I hate how tons of people think bulls are vicious creatures, who will attack you.

But, they are the kindest creatures I know of! And they love a good scratch 
I patted a huge bull's head, and he leaned into me enjoying it.

Thats my opinion, and don't try to deny the truth


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

It is your opinion, but it is not the truth when it comes to the vast majority of rodeos.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I hate how tons of people think bulls are vicious creatures, who will attack you.

I know most ain't but their are some that will. And modern bucking stock is carefully breed. Most of the bulls are Brahma crosses, and since 1998 or 99. They have been keeping a stud book and where a normal herd bull will go from $1500 to $5000. Those bulls will sell for around $100,000. THey want them to last for several years
The Mexican fighting bull and the Spanish ones will attack a person with no provacation.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Even some bulls that are just pasture bulls that are used on ranches to cover cows will turn on a person (or horse) for no reason. I have had more than one horse get charged and run into (even had one get gored by a bull that had horns) because I was walking through the pasture trying to get a count on the cows. Bulls are more unpredictable than an untrained stud and generally weigh more and are more aggressive.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

good point smrobs and I should have remembered thing. too


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

i have always enjoyed watching the rodeos on TV and also like doing barrels and poles. just training me and my horse Cutter for it. She likes the poles better though I think. It seems to be easier on her legs. Not sure though.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I could be wrong, but isn't the strap on bucking horses/bulls actually loose? I've never seen one strapped on tight? Besides, both horses and bulls are BRED to buck. It's their job just like a show jumper's job is to jump. They are bred and trained to be athletetic buckers

As for the "torturing of calfs for entertainment" roping calves is part of ranch life, calves don't walk up and ask to be branded or vaccinated. Several members on here have also agreed that rodeo roping is too extreme though.

And bulls are not predictable. Just like a stud, theyshould never be completely trusted


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Barrel Racing, and Bull Riding


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

horseluver50 said:


> I know.. but I just can't stand how many people enjoy something like this..
> 
> read this:
> Rodeo Cruelty
> ...


 
It's called an 'ignore' button...oh wait, there isn't one. But seriously, if you don't want to participate in the actual topic of a thread, Don't respond. :wink: 

And if you want to take the 'cruelty' stand, there is cruelty in EVERY aspect of animal ownership and sport...NOT just rodeo. And you want to see real 'cruely' rodeos, go to Mexico, where they will grab the end of a cow's tail and hang on until she drops, or ride the cow, while others are hanging onto her tail, and their bucking stock are mostly underweight undergrown stock, that stand no chance against a rider. :wink:


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

My 3 favorite of all time is bull & bronc riding and of course barrel racing. My least favorite is calf-roping. I have seen 3 calves break their necks at the rodeo and I didn't enjoy watching that and I don't enjoy their tongues sticking out as they are helpless, but other than that, rodeos kick *** in general.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

horseluver50 said:


> actually, fyi..
> I have been to a few rodeos in my lifetime.
> I hated them. They were outrageous.
> 
> ...


I find it useless to argue with your kind of ignorance. Don't believe everything you see on youtube.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't understand..  how am I being ignorant!!??
Why can't anyone accept reality?
I'm not saying you should hate rodeos, and never compete in them.. do it if you want..
But, I am just telling you from my experience..
Also, what.. did they just make up the video!? You can't fake a video, of people punching and kicking a horse that wouldn't buck.

Also, I've been to rodeos and know what they are like.

Just ignore me, but I just wanted yall to hear what I thought about it..
Continue on


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

horseluver50 said:


> But, I am just telling you from my experience..


Your, apparently, very limited experience. You are speaking without knowledge on a very large industry. Rodeo is a business and in order for their business to thrive they need their stock. As such the rodeo stock are treated like star athletes. Your normal, sanctioned rodeo uses animals that are provided by stock contractors. Those stock contractors ensure that the animals are well taken care of and in good health because without those animals, they get no money. A pretty basic business idea. No product equals no profit.

Secondly, did you see these "lots" of calves breaking their "neck/legs" in person or on a video? I have been to more rodeos than I can count where I was either riding or watching and can only think of a handful times where the actual rodeo stock was injured. I have seen far more people injured than animals. 

I apologize if I am coming off as harsh but I am very sick of people who have done no prior research, other than attending two rodeos, commenting on how the rodeo industry functions. Horseluver50, face facts. You are ignorant on the topic of rodeo but we are all ignorant on topics that we have not researched or been exposed to. For example I am extremely ignorant of the polo industry. Knowing how ignorant I am I will either do research if I feel a need to comment on the subject or I will keep my mouth shut because I know diddly squat about polo. That being said, I don't care if you like or dislike rodeo but have sound reasoning behind your comments if you are going to make one.

I apologize for that and for the sake of being on topic my favorite event is barrels but team roping and steer wrestling are close runner ups.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^  And on that same note, calf ropers who have horses who stop too hard and put the calf at risk will put sliding plates on their horses to soften the stop a bit. The last thing that they want is a horse that will yank a calf off its feet because then they have to pick it up before they can throw it and tie it down making their time longer and leaving them out of the money. Yes, there are freak accidents but that kind of stuff happens when they are turned out to pasture too (had to put down several cattle due to broken bones and serious wounds sustained while turned out loose).

And as for the flank strap on bucking stock. It is not tight enough to hurt them, it is used as an irritant to ENCOURAGE them to buck. They cannot be forced to buck, just encouraged, and whether they buck or not is their choice. Rodeo contractors will debut a bucking animal in a smaller sanctioned rodeo and if they show the inclination to buck, then they will be used. If they are weak buckers or if they refuse to buck, then they are simply sold. No sanctioned rodeo allows cruelty i/e beating, injuring, shocking, etc to MAKE an animal buck. Maybe the ones you attended were not sanctioned by a rodeo association and were more the backyard type rodeos, I don't know but most of what I have attended in my life were PRCA sanctioned events and there were a few hometown rodeos that were run by good people that made sure the animals were treated right.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

*sigh* Youtube videos and a few local rodeos do not an expert make. 

If I relied on most of the eventing videos on youtube, I would think Eventers were far more abusive than they are. I could say the same for barrel racing, show jumping, and hell...trail riding.


----------



## maryberry (Sep 6, 2009)

im just the type to have fun at fun shows dont have the money for rodeos but i like to do the games i like barrel racing and my horse is supper cailm ofcourse i had to train him to be though i got him from omish and all he was use to doing was flat out running down gravel roads but i think i slowed him down to much he doesnt even want to lope now lol he has became lazy but i still love em.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ Wow. Not trying to be rude or anything but your posts would be MUCH easier to read if you would use punctuation, capitalization, and a spell checker. I got confused trying to read what you wrote.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> ...and hell...trail riding.


Ha, isn't that the truth.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

i like my doggin and barrels of course lol i grab the cow just get my partners horse for him. Can you imagine a 13 year old girl out in the heeling box for doggin hilarous well that me for ya i sure am outgoing lol


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

smrobs said:


> ^^  And on that same note, calf ropers who have horses who stop too hard and put the calf at risk will put sliding plates on their horses to soften the stop a bit. The last thing that they want is a horse that will yank a calf off its feet because then they have to pick it up before they can throw it and tie it down making their time longer and leaving them out of the money. Yes, there are freak accidents but that kind of stuff happens when they are turned out to pasture too (had to put down several cattle due to broken bones and serious wounds sustained while turned out loose).
> 
> And as for the flank strap on bucking stock. It is not tight enough to hurt them, it is used as an irritant to ENCOURAGE them to buck. They cannot be forced to buck, just encouraged, and whether they buck or not is their choice. Rodeo contractors will debut a bucking animal in a smaller sanctioned rodeo and if they show the inclination to buck, then they will be used. If they are weak buckers or if they refuse to buck, then they are simply sold. No sanctioned rodeo allows cruelty i/e beating, injuring, shocking, etc to MAKE an animal buck. Maybe the ones you attended were not sanctioned by a rodeo association and were more the backyard type rodeos, I don't know but most of what I have attended in my life were PRCA sanctioned events and there were a few hometown rodeos that were run by good people that made sure the animals were treated right.


 
I applaud you smrobs! I have never once seen a calf break anything in all the years I've been running in rodeos. 

A very good friend of my breeds bucking bulls and broncs, and he has some of the best looking stock out there. They are fed 2 squares a day, and get access to unlimited hay and clean fresh water. They are just kept out in the pasture 24/7. These animals are not mistreated, if anything they are actually spoiled and I know darn good n' well they are.

If you don't like the sport of rodeo, then don't comment. Maybe most of us rodeo'ers don't enjoy watching you jumpers flip your horses over. 

I'm a barrel racer, and I LOVE riding in rodeos, and my horses enjoy it as well. Ah and yes I also team rope......so I am one of those horrible people who rope the poor little steers.


----------

